# How Long Is Your Hair?



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Brave enough to post a pic for us to see when you do?


I appreciate your interest. I considered it, but found that my hair wasn't really interesting enough to show off


----------



## Sensitive Guy (May 17, 2017)

Sometimes I let my hair grow, but most times I just shave it off because its convenient... I do let me beard grow though and have braided it from time to time when its long enough.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

Mine was waist length last week and now it's armpit length ...very wavy and thick with lots of layers, and every piece is over-directed so that the ends look wispy and piecey... it's very lion's-mane right now and I like that. I cut it myself in the bathroom, as I have done about twice a year for the past 13 years. 10 years ago is when I splurged on expensive Kamisori hair cutting scissors because that seemed logical...I used those last week as usual and I still love them.  I am very happy with how it looks. I had a pixie cut twice in my life and both times I enjoyed that briefly before I wanted long hair again.


----------



## succubus (Dec 5, 2012)

To my ass crack.


----------



## koalamort (Dec 21, 2012)

It used to be shoulder-length, but I haven't cut it for a year now, so it's grown to my armpits. I'll probably be impulsive during the summer when I'm bored of it and have it cut chin-length or shorter.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Too long for my liking, I prefer having short hair.


----------



## napkineater (Mar 26, 2013)

Tina Belcher said:


> To my ass crack.


You're a liar but I love you, Tina.


----------



## succubus (Dec 5, 2012)

napkineater said:


> You're a liar but I love you, Tina.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Gotterdammerung said:


> Too long for my liking, I prefer having short hair.


....Then cut it lol?


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> ....Then cut it lol?


I procrastinate.


----------



## Miss Thevious (Nov 19, 2015)

* *





Tbh I can't tell how long my hair since it's thick and curly. I'm also tall so I've never been able to get it to look dramatically long, like I've never had it genuinely butt length. 







It's not normally that curly up top though, that's just from double dutch braids.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

MissAl said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, you are so lovely!


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

Waist-length and naturally straight. It's easy to manage but it's too thin to really style much. But I love my hair none the less :happy:


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

LittleDreamer said:


> Waist-length and naturally straight. It's easy to manage but it's too thin to really style much. But I love my hair none the less :happy:


Do you plan to let it grow any longer?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Just enough for people to advice me to cut them.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Do you plan to let it grow any longer?


Probably not, I might just maintain it at this length. If anything, I might trim/cut off a few inches


----------



## ohanon (Dec 15, 2016)

I guess I don't follow the trend, I'm infp and have hair up to my shoulders when straightened, but I usually have extensions anyway...


----------



## Angelic.sweet (Jun 22, 2015)

I have more or less had my hair long (shortest I have had it was up to my shoulders) its currently sitting just above my chest and I plan on growing it longer! My hair is also naturally straight!


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine is down to my waist - I've always been fond of having long hair. I remember when I was around 2-3 years old I asked my mom if I could have long hair someday - she always said of course but the kids in my daycare had longer hair , it wasn't until I grew up that I found out I used to be very bald as a baby and didn't grew hair until I was two . I have had long hair my whole life - it pretty much signifies who I am  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

About to my shoulder blades. Longer than that would annoy me in summer, especially with my hair being rather thick and lots of it.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Currently my hair is just past the top of my shoulders and that's because I recently had 3cm's cut off!
Normally I prefer to keep the length at about the shoulder-blade region as it is most comfortable and looks it's best there.

My hair naturally has a 'wave' to it which gives it lift and body.
It also have the effect of hiding it's true length.


----------



## twirler (Jun 8, 2017)

My hair is fairly long - down my back. I recently started doing highlights and now I am kind of obsessed.

I keep thinking I will cut my hair to my shoulders for the sake of time, but I just can't do it. I like it long.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

My hair reaches my nipples.


Whether this is intentional or not is something I leave to your imagination... :wink:


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

Like to keep my hair short, buzzed down to 1/4" long. Makes it so easy to take care of. Lets me concentrate on other things instead.


----------



## Floral_Dresses (Jun 26, 2017)

My hair goes down to just above my butt and is long and straight and shiny and soft ^.^ I guess it's fairly fairy-like. It's one of the few things about my body that I love : )


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Floral_Dresses said:


> My hair goes down to just above my butt and is long and straight and shiny and soft ^.^ I guess it's fairly fairy-like. It's one of the few things about my body that I love : )


Pics pls :love-struck:


----------



## Floral_Dresses (Jun 26, 2017)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Pics pls :love-struck:



















Here you go!

(Sorry it's late! I've been busy ^.^)


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Floral_Dresses said:


> View attachment 692130
> 
> 
> View attachment 692138
> ...


Wow, you even added flowers! 
It's so true to your name lol.


----------



## Floral_Dresses (Jun 26, 2017)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Wow, you even added flowers!
> It's so true to your name lol.


Heehee! Yeah, I picked them from my garden ^.^


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Mine is a lot shorter than what's being described here. It's not that short though. About to my shoulders.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Librarylady said:


> Mine is a lot shorter than what's being described here. It's not that short though. About to my shoulders.


Hooooooooooold on a minute.
Weren't you an ISTJ lol?


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

I am getting it cut


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

I keep it just a little past my shoulders. I'd say medium length.
Not too long to interfere with activities, not too short to be tied up should I want/need to.

I do grow it long though when I start to miss the feel of it cascading down my back. I have those girl moments when I do. :blushed:


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

It is now SHORT!!!


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Hooooooooooold on a minute.
> Weren't you an ISTJ lol?


I was. I had help from another member in regards to figuring out if that was true or not. Hey, at least I wasn't wrong about all the functions :wink:


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Gotterdammerung said:


> It is now SHORT!!!


----------



## scilion (Jul 13, 2017)

My hair is almost to my butt!

I do get highlights because I hate the texture of my natural hair, but I keep it as natural looking as possible. I don't style it.


----------



## blondemaiden (Jul 2, 2016)

My hair is slightly longer than shoulder length. I really want to grow it longer, though. I'd love to have it a little past my elbows. It kinda sucks that my hair doesn't look as long as it could, because of the waviness/curliness of it. I still like my hair, though! It's dark brown and thick, and I really like that. I get random bursts of wanting to dye my hair, but I don't want to have an accident and ruin my hair.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

It's short now. I like my hair short because i feel like imma guy


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

My ex boyfriend got a very long hair until his butt xD


----------



## Baf (Apr 21, 2017)

12 cm/4.7 inches at its longest now


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

too long!


----------



## Baf (Apr 21, 2017)

Lakigigar said:


> too long!


I'm still curious as to what you look like..

maybe one day when you feel very confident


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

In an hour, i have an appointment with the barber here. My hair will be cut


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Lakigigar said:


> In an hour, i have an appointment with the barber here. My hair will be cut


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

WhyWHY


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

If i was a girl, I would NEVER cut it. My precious.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> I have noticed that among the dreamers (NFs,) a lot tend to have really long hair, it is almost fairy tale looking.
> 
> INFJs like to keep theirs looking natural,


 yeah my infj friend is like this



> INFPs are usually lost in their fantasy, Tolkienesque universe and often dress up very medieval like to go along with their hair,


 describes my infp mom perfectly-- except for the fact that she absolutely ABHORES long hair and wants to chop it short, short, SHORT!!!



> ENFPs like to make theirs look untamed and wild, etc.


 noooooooope! but i like to style it and color it and play with it all different sorts of ways. but most days i just wear a ponytail because it's comfortable and keeps my hair out of my way. now if only my mom will learn to just tie hers up, she wouldn't have so many complaints when it grows out.



> My hair used to be down to my thighs, but I have recently chopped it up to my waist.


i hate you now.

mine is never long enough. TT^TT


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

PurpleKitti said:


> yeah my infj friend is like this
> 
> describes my infp mom perfectly-- except for the fact that she absolutely ABHORES long hair and wants to chop it short, short, SHORT!!!
> 
> ...


My bad. I meant some like to keep theirs wild and untamed, but I do know of many ENFPs who like to style theirs for the sake of aesthetics.
I guess by wild, I meant in ways that are unique to society. 

How long is yours?


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> My bad. I meant some like to keep theirs wild and untamed, but I do know of many ENFPs who like to style theirs for the sake of aesthetics.
> I guess by wild, I meant in ways that are unique to society.
> 
> How long is yours?


falls about to the bottom of my shoulder blades. i've uploaded pics of myself in other threads that i think you're in, and so far it hasn't grown longer than pictured in those. the one with the rainbow dyed hair is my most recent.


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

My hair is chest length and looks like this most days..


----------

